# [Benchmark] IOMeter Results Thread



## theeldest (May 14, 2012)

*Welcome to the IOMeter Results Thread!*
There are quite a few different disk benchmarks out there and each has it's pros & cons. IOMeter is nice in that it lets you define different 'Access Specifications'. An Access Specification determines the size of transfer, the mix of sequential/random and read/write.

IOMeter is also unique in that it'll run the same tests on Windows & Linux (sorry, no Mac support as far as I'm aware).

I've put together a configuration for IOMeter that will let us run the same tests on all systems. These are also the same tests that most reviewers use. You can finally compare your benchmark numbers directly to Storage Review and other sites.


*Instructions:*

Download the latest version of IOMeter Here
Download the TPU Access Specifications Here
Run IOMeter
Open the Access Specification File
Enter the amount of disk space to use for the test (a sector = 512 bytes; 20971520 = 10GB)
Check the boxes for the disks to test (hold CTRL to select more than one)
Enter "4" for "# of Outstanding I/Os"
On the Access Specification tab select all except "Idle" and click the "<< Add" Button
Start the tests and save the results as a CSV file
Post your CSV file here
Delete iobw.tst from each drive you tested.

IOMeter will cycle through each disk and run each test recording the results. The results will be for a Queue Depth of 4 as this represents 'heavy' usage for non-server workloads. (IOMeter will let you cycle each test at multiple Queue Depths but for 13 specifications and 6 queue depths we would be running 78 two-minute tests. (2.5 hours is a little long for a benchmark)

*Notes on Posting:*
In your post be sure to include your system information the test was run on. Example:
<TPU Name> | <CPU @ GHz> | <# of Disks> | <Type of Disks> | <Bus Type> | <Description> | <Last Test MB/s> | <Last Test IOPs> | <Relevant notes>

The MB/s and IOPs will come from the CSV file for most of the tests. I have an excel macro that will automatically pull the relevant information for me. *But in your post, please include the results for the last test.* This will be the "Workstation" test and is generally most indicative of our performance. It'll make the individual posts a bit more meaningful for everyone reading this thread, too. *These numbers come from the "Results Display" tab and are the top two numbers ("Total I/Os per Second" = IOPs; "Total MBs per Second (Decimal)" = MB/s)*


*Note on SSDs and Disk Size:*
If you leave Maximum Disk Size at 0 it'll use all free space on the drive. This results in quite a few write operations and may make later tests show degraded performance. Be sure to enter a value in "Maximum Disk Size". The number entered is the number of sectors to use. (Standard: 512 bytes / sector; Advanced Format: 4096 bytes / sector; Standard Drives: 20971520 sectors = 10GB)


*The Tests*
*4 KB Random Read/Write:*
Read – This workload is used to assess the back-end capabilities of a storage system. Random reads tend not to benefit from cache, so this test places the maximum stress on the disk drives within a storage system.  Most of the I/O traffic generated by interactive applications like on-line databases and e-mail systems tend to be composed of random reads. The metric that matters the most for this workload is I/O’s per second.

Write – This workload places maximum stress on the back-end of a storage system due to the fact that disk drives and storage systems tend to write slower than they read. While many real-world applications have some random write traffic, this test should be considered a worst-case test that has little resemblance to any real-world application. The metric that matters the most for this workload is I/O’s per second.​
*2 MB Sequential Read/Write:*
Similar to 512 KB but with larger blocks.​
*Database (8K OLTP):*
An interactive on-line database application.  Order entry and reservation systems are example of OLTP applications. Oracle and Microsoft SQL Server are examples of database applications that are used to create OLTP applications.  OLTP applications are characterized by a number of users accessing a shared system in parallel. I/O’s are mostly random reads (70%).​
*File Server:*
This workload is meant to mimic the I/O activity of a file system. Examples include a network-attached shared home or corporate directory.​
*Web Server:*
This workload is meant to mimic the I/O activity of a web server, such as Apache.​
*Workstation:*
This test most closely represents 'Normal Everyday Use'. It's mostly reads (67%) and mostly random (67%) using an 8k block.​
*Results!*
*4 KB Random Read:*


User | CPU | # of Disks | Type | Bus | Storage Description | MB/s | IOPs | Notes 
TheEldest | 2500k @ 4.6GHz | 1 | SSD |  SATA III |120GB OCZ Agility 3 | 33.8 | 8,658 | non-OS drive
TheEldest | x5660 @ 2.8GHz | 4 | 7.2k SATA | SATA II | 4x WD 500GB in RAID 10 | 1.5 | 389 | OS Drive
AthlonX2 | 2500k @ 3.3Ghz | 1 | SSD | SATA III | 180GB Corsair Force GT | 53.8| 13,771 | SF2282 OS Drive
Arctucas | i7 950 @ 4.28 | 4 | SSD | SATA 2 | 4x 64GB ADATA S599 RAID 0 | 64.2 | 16,423 | OS Drive
TheEldest | 2x E5645 @ 2.4GHz | 12 | 15k SAS | 10 GbE iSCSI | 12x 300GB 15k SAS RAID 5 | 5.1 | 1,315 | Server Array - RAID 5 - 8k stripe
TheEldest | 2x E5645 @ 2.4Ghz | 12 | 15k SAS | 8 Gb Fibre | 12 x 300GB 15k SAS RAID 10 | 5.1 | 1,306 | Server Array - RAID 10 - 64k stripe
kaktus1907 | Q9650 @ 4.35GHz | 1 | SSD | SATA II | 256GB Corsair Performance Pro | 91.5 | 23,432 | Marvell 88SS9174 OS Drive
kaktus1907 | Q9650 @ 4.25GHz | 2 | 7.2k SATA | SATA II | 2x500GB WD 5001AALS-00L3B2 RAID0 | 1.4 | 365 | non-OS drive, RAID 0 - 128k stripe, Short Stroked 350GB
kaktus1907 | Q9650 @ 4.25GHz | 1 | 5.4-7.2k SATA | SATA II | 2TB WD 20EARS-00MVWB0 | 0.4 | 111 | non-OS drive 
TheEldest | 2x 6128 @ 1.9GHz | 24 | 15k SAS | 10 GbE iSCSI | 24x Seagate 73GB 15k RAID10 | 7.1 | 1,806 | Server Array - RAID 10 - 128k stripe
TheEldest | 2x 6128 @ 1.9GHz | 72 | 10k, 15k SAS | 10 GbE iSCSI | 24x 73GB 15k + 48 146GB 10k RAID10 | 12.8 | 3,286 | Server Array - RAID 0 - 128k stripe

*4 KB Random Write:*


User | CPU | # of Disks | Type | Bus | Storage Description | MB/s | IOPs | Notes 
TheEldest | 2500k @ 4.6GHz | 1 | SSD |  SATA III |120GB OCZ Agility 3 | 22.0 | 5,624 | non-OS drive
TheEldest | x5660 @ 2.8GHz | 4 | 7.2k SATA | SATA II | 4x WD 500GB in RAID 10 | 0.7 | 176 | OS Drive
AthlonX2 | 2500k @ 3.3Ghz | 1 | SSD | SATA III | 180GB Corsair Force GT | 46.9 | 12,003 | SF2282 OS Drive
Arctucas | i7 950 @ 4.28 | 4 | SSD | SATA 2 | 4x 64GB ADATA S599 RAID 0 | 72.3| 18,505 | OS Drive
TheEldest | 2x E5645 @ 2.4GHz | 12 | 15k SAS | 10 GbE iSCSI | 12x 300GB 15k SAS RAID 5 | 4.1 | 1,050 | Server Array - RAID 5 - 8k stripe
TheEldest | 2x E5645 @ 2.4Ghz | 12 | 15k SAS | 8 Gb Fibre | 12 x 300GB 15k SAS RAID 10 | 10.0 | 2,571 | Server Array - RAID 10 - 64k stripe
kaktus1907 | Q9650 @ 4.35GHz | 1 | SSD | SATA II | 256GB Corsair Performance Pro | 109.6 | 28,048 | Marvell 88SS9174 OS Drive
kaktus1907 | Q9650 @ 4.25GHz | 2 | 7.2k SATA | SATA II | 2x500GB WD 5001AALS-00L3B2 RAID0 | 2.8 | 722 | non-OS drive, RAID 0 - 128k stripe, Short Stroked 350GB
kaktus1907 | Q9650 @ 4.25GHz | 1 | 5.4-7.2k SATA | SATA II | 2TB WD 20EARS-00MVWB0 | 0.2 | 59 | non-OS drive 
TheEldest | 2x 6128 @ 1.9GHz | 24 | 15k SAS | 10 GbE iSCSI | 24x Seagate 73GB 15k RAID10 | 22.4 | 5,744 | Server Array - RAID 10 - 128k stripe
TheEldest | 2x 6128 @ 1.9GHz | 72 | 10k, 15k SAS | 10 GbE iSCSI | 24x 73GB 15k + 48 146GB 10k RAID10 | 45.7 | 11,688 | Server Array - RAID 0 - 128k stripe

*2 MB Sequential Read:*


User | CPU | # of Disks | Type | Bus | Storage Description | MB/s | IOPs | Notes 
TheEldest | 2500k @ 4.6GHz | 1 | SSD |  SATA III |120GB OCZ Agility 3 | 186.1 | 372 | non-OS drive
TheEldest | x5660 @ 2.8GHz | 4 | 7.2k SATA | SATA II | 4x WD 500GB in RAID 10 | 232.1 | 116 | OS Drive
AthlonX2 | 2500k @ 3.3Ghz | 1 | SSD | SATA III | 180GB Corsair Force GT | 336.3 | 168 | SF2282 OS Drive
Arctucas | i7 950 @ 4.28 | 4 | SSD | SATA 2 | 4x 64GB ADATA S599 RAID 0 | 578.0 | 289 | OS Drive
TheEldest | 2x E5645 @ 2.4GHz | 12 | 15k SAS | 10 GbE iSCSI | 12x 300GB 15k SAS RAID 5 | 421.6 | 211 | Server Array - RAID 5 - 8k stripe
TheEldest | 2x E5645 @ 2.4Ghz | 12 | 15k SAS | 8 Gb Fibre | 12 x 300GB 15k SAS RAID 10 | 663.3 | 332 | Server Array - RAID 10 - 64k stripe
kaktus1907 | Q9650 @ 4.35GHz | 1 | SSD | SATA II | 256GB Corsair Performance Pro | 268.2 | 134 | Marvell 88SS9174 OS Drive
kaktus1907 | Q9650 @ 4.25GHz | 2 | 7.2k SATA | SATA II | 2x500GB WD 5001AALS-00L3B2 RAID0 | 182.1 | 91 | non-OS drive, RAID 0 - 128k stripe, Short Stroked 350GB
kaktus1907 | Q9650 @ 4.25GHz | 1 | 5.4-7.2k SATA | SATA II | 2TB WD 20EARS-00MVWB0 | 36.8 | 18 | non-OS drive 
TheEldest | 2x 6128 @ 1.9GHz | 24 | 15k SAS | 10 GbE iSCSI | 24x Seagate 73GB 15k RAID10 | 550.6 | 275 | Server Array - RAID 10 - 128k stripe
TheEldest | 2x 6128 @ 1.9GHz | 72 | 10k, 15k SAS | 10 GbE iSCSI | 24x 73GB 15k + 48 146GB 10k RAID10 | 896.2 | 448 | Server Array - RAID 0 - 128k stripe

*2 MB Sequential Write:*


User | CPU | # of Disks | Type | Bus | Storage Description | MB/s | IOPs | Notes 
TheEldest | 2500k @ 4.6GHz | 1 | SSD |  SATA III |120GB OCZ Agility 3 | 92.3 | 185 | non-OS drive
TheEldest | x5660 @ 2.8GHz | 4 | 7.2k SATA | SATA II | 4x WD 500GB in RAID 10 | 230.5 | 115 | OS Drive
AthlonX2 | 2500k @ 3.3Ghz | 1 | SSD | SATA III | 180GB Corsair Force GT | 484.8 | 242 | SF2282 OS Drive
Arctucas | i7 950 @ 4.28 | 4 | SSD | SATA 2 | 4x 64GB ADATA S599 RAID 0 | 594.5| 297 | OS Drive
TheEldest | 2x E5645 @ 2.4GHz | 12 | 15k SAS | 10 GbE iSCSI | 12x 300GB 15k SAS RAID 5 | 123.9 | 62 | Server Array - RAID 5 - 8k stripe
TheEldest | 2x E5645 @ 2.4Ghz | 12 | 15k SAS | 8 Gb Fibre | 12 x 300GB 15k SAS RAID 10 | 370.8 | 185 | Server Array - RAID 10 - 64k stripe
kaktus1907 | Q9650 @ 4.35GHz | 1 | SSD | SATA II | 256GB Corsair Performance Pro | 255.3 | 128 | Marvell 88SS9174 OS Drive
kaktus1907 | Q9650 @ 4.25GHz | 2 | 7.2k SATA | SATA II | 2x500GB WD 5001AALS-00L3B2 RAID0 | 179.8 | 90 | non-OS drive, RAID 0 - 128k stripe, Short Stroked 350GB
kaktus1907 | Q9650 @ 4.25GHz | 1 | 5.4-7.2k SATA | SATA II | 2TB WD 20EARS-00MVWB0 | 42.6 | 21 | non-OS drive 
TheEldest | 2x 6128 @ 1.9GHz | 24 | 15k SAS | 10 GbE iSCSI | 24x Seagate 73GB 15k RAID10 | 240.2 | 120 | Server Array - RAID 10 - 128k stripe
TheEldest | 2x 6128 @ 1.9GHz | 72 | 10k, 15k SAS | 10 GbE iSCSI | 24x 73GB 15k + 48 146GB 10k RAID10 | 429.1 | 215 | Server Array - RAID 0 - 128k stripe

*Database (8K OLTP):*


User | CPU | # of Disks | Type | Bus| Storage Description | MB/s | IOPs | Notes 
TheEldest | 2500k @ 4.6GHz | 1 | SSD |  SATA III |120GB OCZ Agility 3 | 33.7 | 4,310 | non-OS drive
TheEldest | x5660 @ 2.8GHz | 4 | 7.2k SATA | SATA II | 4x WD 500GB in RAID 10 | 2.7 | 341 | OS Drive
AthlonX2 | 2500k @ 3.3Ghz | 1 | SSD | SATA III | 180GB Corsair Force GT | 91.5 | 11,712 | SF2282 OS Drive
Arctucas | i7 950 @ 4.28 | 4 | SSD | SATA 2 | 4x 64GB ADATA S599 RAID 0 | 133.4 | 17,072 | OS Drive
TheEldest | 2x E5645 @ 2.4GHz | 12 | 15k SAS | 10 GbE iSCSI | 12x 300GB 15k SAS RAID 5 | 9.3 | 1,188 | Server Array - RAID 5 - 8k stripe
TheEldest | 2x E5645 @ 2.4Ghz | 12 | 15k SAS | 8 Gb Fibre | 12 x 300GB 15k SAS RAID 10 | 12.4 | 1,590 | Server Array - RAID 10 - 64k stripe
kaktus1907 | Q9650 @ 4.35GHz | 1 | SSD | SATA II | 256GB Corsair Performance Pro | 112.4 | 14,383 | Marvell 88SS9174 OS Drive
kaktus1907 | Q9650 @ 4.25GHz | 2 | 7.2k SATA | SATA II | 2x500GB WD 5001AALS-00L3B2 RAID0 | 3.3 | 426 | non-OS drive, RAID 0 - 128k stripe, Short Stroked 350GB
kaktus1907 | Q9650 @ 4.25GHz | 1 | 5.4-7.2k SATA | SATA II | 2TB WD 20EARS-00MVWB0 | 0.7 | 86 | non-OS drive 
TheEldest | 2x 6128 @ 1.9GHz | 24 | 15k SAS | 10 GbE iSCSI | 24x Seagate 73GB 15k RAID10 | 18.0 | 2,302 | Server Array - RAID 10 - 128k stripe
TheEldest | 2x 6128 @ 1.9GHz | 72 | 10k, 15k SAS | 10 GbE iSCSI | 24x 73GB 15k + 48 146GB 10k RAID10 | 36.2 | 4,635 | Server Array - RAID 0 - 128k stripe

*File Server:*


User | CPU | # of Disks | Type | Bus | Storage Description | MB/s | IOPs | Notes 
TheEldest | 2500k @ 4.6GHz | 1 | SSD |  SATA III |120GB OCZ Agility 3 | 47.8 | 4,421 | non-OS drive
TheEldest | x5660 @ 2.8GHz | 4 | 7.2k SATA | SATA II | 4x WD 500GB in RAID 10 | 3.6 | 339 | OS Drive
AthlonX2 | 2500k @ 3.3Ghz | 1 | SSD | SATA III | 180GB Corsair Force GT | 116.2 | 10,726 | SF2282 OS Drive
Arctucas | i7 950 @ 4.28 | 4 | SSD | SATA 2 | 4x 64GB ADATA S599 RAID 0 | 165.1 | 15,251 | OS Drive
TheEldest | 2x E5645 @ 2.4GHz | 12 | 15k SAS | 10 GbE iSCSI | 12x 300GB 15k SAS RAID 5 | 13.9 | 1,289 | Server Array - RAID 5 - 8k stripe
TheEldest | 2x E5645 @ 2.4Ghz | 12 | 15k SAS | 8 Gb Fibre | 12 x 300GB 15k SAS RAID 10 | 14.8 | 1,374 | Server Array - RAID 10 - 64k stripe
kaktus1907 | Q9650 @ 4.35GHz | 1 | SSD | SATA II | 256GB Corsair Performance Pro | 131.2 | 12,125 | Marvell 88SS9174 OS Drive
kaktus1907 | Q9650 @ 4.25GHz | 2 | 7.2k SATA | SATA II | 2x500GB WD 5001AALS-00L3B2 RAID0 | 4.2 | 395 | non-OS drive, RAID 0 - 128k stripe, Short Stroked 350GB
kaktus1907 | Q9650 @ 4.25GHz | 1 | 5.4-7.2k SATA | SATA II | 2TB WD 20EARS-00MVWB0 | 1.2 | 114 | non-OS drive 
TheEldest | 2x 6128 @ 1.9GHz | 24 | 15k SAS | 10 GbE iSCSI | 24x Seagate 73GB 15k RAID10 | 23.9 | 1,746 | Server Array - RAID 10 - 128k stripe
TheEldest | 2x 6128 @ 1.9GHz | 72 | 10k, 15k SAS | 10 GbE iSCSI | 24x 73GB 15k + 48 146GB 10k RAID10 | 55.4 | 5,150 | Server Array - RAID 0 - 128k stripe

*Web Server:*


User | CPU | # of Disks | Type | Bus | Storage Description | MB/s | IOPs | Notes 
TheEldest | 2500k @ 4.6GHz | 1 | SSD |  SATA III |120GB OCZ Agility 3 | 75.2 | 4,876 | non-OS drive
TheEldest | x5660 @ 2.8GHz | 4 | 7.2k SATA | SATA II | 4x WD 500GB in RAID 10 | 5.2 | 334 | OS Drive
AthlonX2 | 2500k @ 3.3Ghz | 1 | SSD | SATA III | 180GB Corsair Force GT | 145.3 | 9,546 | SF2282 OS Drive
Arctucas | i7 950 @ 4.28 | 4 | SSD | SATA 2 | 4x 64GB ADATA S599 RAID 0 | 199.6 | 13,032 | OS Drive
TheEldest | 2x E5645 @ 2.4GHz | 12 | 15k SAS | 10 GbE iSCSI | 12x 300GB 15k SAS RAID 5 | 19.2 | 1,238 | Server Array - RAID 5 - 8k stripe
TheEldest | 2x E5645 @ 2.4Ghz | 12 | 15k SAS | 8 Gb Fibre | 12 x 300GB 15k SAS RAID 10 | 17.9 | 1,171 | Server Array - RAID 10 - 64k stripe
kaktus1907 | Q9650 @ 4.35GHz | 1 | SSD | SATA II | 256GB Corsair Performance Pro | 159.5 | 10,428 | Marvell 88SS9174 OS Drive
kaktus1907 | Q9650 @ 4.25GHz | 2 | 7.2k SATA | SATA II | 2x500GB WD 5001AALS-00L3B2 RAID0 | 5.0 | 329 | non-OS drive, RAID 0 - 128k stripe, Short Stroked 350GB
kaktus1907 | Q9650 @ 4.25GHz | 1 | 5.4-7.2k SATA | SATA II | 2TB WD 20EARS-00MVWB0 | 1.7 | 113 | non-OS drive 
TheEldest | 2x 6128 @ 1.9GHz | 24 | 15k SAS | 10 GbE iSCSI | 24x Seagate 73GB 15k RAID10 | 26.6 | 1,746 | Server Array - RAID 10 - 128k stripe
TheEldest | 2x 6128 @ 1.9GHz | 72 | 10k, 15k SAS | 10 GbE iSCSI | 24x 73GB 15k + 48 146GB 10k RAID10 | 63.6 | 4,158 | Server Array - RAID 0 - 128k stripe

*Workstation:*


User | CPU | # of Disks | Type | Bus | Storage Description | MB/s | IOPs | Notes 
TheEldest | x5660 @ 2.8GHz | 4 | 7.2k SATA | SATA II | 4x WD 500GB in RAID 10 |2.7 | 352 | OS drive
AthlonX2 | 2500k @ 3.3Ghz | 1 | SSD | SATA III | 180GB Corsair Force GT | 85.9 | 10,990 | SF2282 OS Drive
Arctucas | i7 950 @ 4.28 | 4 | SSD | SATA 2 | 4x 64GB ADATA S599 RAID 0 | 117.5 | 15,037 | OS Drive
TheEldest | 2x E5645 @ 2.4GHz | 12 | 15k SAS | 10 GbE iSCSI | 12x 300GB 15k SAS RAID 5 | 8.5 | 1,087 | Server Array - RAID 5 - 8k stripe
TheEldest | 2x E5645 @ 2.4Ghz | 12 | 15k SAS | 8 Gb Fibre | 12 x 300GB 15k SAS RAID 10 | 12.3 | 1,579 | Server Array - RAID 10 - 64k stripe
kaktus1907 | Q9650 @ 4.35GHz | 1 | SSD | SATA II | 256GB Corsair Performance Pro | 107.6 | 13,772 | Marvell 88SS9174 OS Drive
kaktus1907 | Q9650 @ 4.25GHz | 2 | 7.2k SATA | SATA II | 2x500GB WD 5001AALS-00L3B2 RAID0 | 2.7 | 345 | non-OS drive, RAID 0 - 128k stripe, Short Stroked 350GB
kaktus1907 | Q9650 @ 4.25GHz | 1 | 5.4-7.2k SATA | SATA II | 2TB WD 20EARS-00MVWB0 | 0.6 | 81 | non-OS drive 
TheEldest | 2x 6128 @ 1.9GHz | 24 | 15k SAS | 10 GbE iSCSI | 24x Seagate 73GB 15k RAID10 | 16.7 | 2,141 | Server Array - RAID 10 - 128k stripe
TheEldest | 2x 6128 @ 1.9GHz | 72 | 10k, 15k SAS | 10 GbE iSCSI | 24x 73GB 15k + 48 146GB 10k RAID10 | 34.0 | 4,348 | Server Array - RAID 0 - 128k stripe


----------



## theeldest (May 14, 2012)

*Add Me*

Here's my csv results file: CSV


----------



## Athlon2K15 (May 14, 2012)

do we need to write out our system or is that something you are doing?

View attachment results.zip


----------



## theeldest (May 14, 2012)

AthlonX2 said:


> do we need to write out our system or is that something you are doing?
> 
> View attachment 47120



Hey Athlon,

I forgot to mention that part. I've added a bit in the instructions. Can you please list your system info that the test was run on?

<TPU Name> | <CPU @ GHz> | <# of Disks> | <Type of Disks> | <Bus Type> | <Description> | CSV | CSV | <Relevant notes>

Thanks!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (May 14, 2012)

AthlonX2 | 2500K @ 3.3GHz | 1 | SSD | Corsair Force GT 180GB | CSV | CSV | SF2282 OS Drive


----------



## Arctucas (May 14, 2012)

What does error 1058 mean?

Arctucas | i7 950 @ 4.28 | 4 | SSD | SATA 2 | 4x 64GB ADATA S599 RAID 0 | CSV | CSV | OS Drive


----------



## theeldest (May 15, 2012)

Arctucas said:


> What does error 1058 mean?
> 
> Arctucas | i7 950 @ 4.28 | 4 | SSD | SATA 2 | 4x 64GB ADATA S599 RAID 0 | CSV | CSV | OS Drive



Can you post or PM me a screenshot of the error?


----------



## Arctucas (May 15, 2012)

theeldest said:


> Can you post or PM me a screenshot of the error?









Does the .csv file I uploaded look as if the benchmark completed properly?


----------



## Albuquerque (May 15, 2012)

Small flaw in this strategy - your tests assume 512b sectors.  Three of the test sets generate errors on 4k sector sized drives.


----------



## theeldest (May 15, 2012)

Albuquerque said:


> Small flaw in this strategy - your tests assume 512b sectors.  Three of the test sets generate errors on 4k sector sized drives.



Well shucks. Now I need to find some 4k sector drives to test this on ...


----------



## theeldest (May 15, 2012)

Arctucas said:


> http://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll305/Arctucas/IOMetererror10585-14-12.jpg
> 
> Does the .csv file I uploaded look as if the benchmark completed properly?



Your results are fine. Not 100% sure where that error is coming from but it was able to record your results no problem. 

Pretty wicked results too!


----------



## Albuquerque (May 15, 2012)

Since you linked me here in my RAID6 laptop drive thread, I was gonna do your tests and then discovered that it doesn't like 4K sectors.  I can make myself and my test rig available for assistance on fine-tuning your 4K needs.

Your first test (1 block) just needs to be set to 4K.  As for the other two (web and ... uh... I can't remember, I'm at work and not looking at it) I think you just need to nuke the first three tests (512, 1K, 2K).  But that makes it hard to align those results with the ones you already have, so...  Hmm.


----------



## theeldest (May 15, 2012)

Albuquerque said:


> Since you linked me here in my RAID6 laptop drive thread, I was gonna do your tests and then discovered that it doesn't like 4K sectors.  I can make myself and my test rig available for assistance on fine-tuning your 4K needs.
> 
> Your first test (1 block) just needs to be set to 4K.  As for the other two (web and ... uh... I can't remember, I'm at work and not looking at it) I think you just need to nuke the first three tests (512, 1K, 2K).  But that makes it hard to align those results with the ones you already have, so...  Hmm.



Test this one: LINKY

I removed the first test and changed the other two problem tests to align at 4k boundaries instead of sector boundaries. I tried this on the first test but performance was absolutely 100% different. It's not a very good test anyway.

With the fileserver and webserver tests the alignment change didn't affect performance on my RAID set which is 512b sectors.

If you don't get errors I'll just swap the file and we'll call it good.


----------



## theeldest (May 15, 2012)

> TheEldest | 2x E5645 @ 2.4GHz | 12 | 15k SAS | 10 GbE iSCSI | 12x 300GB 15k SAS RAID 5 | 8.5 MB/s | 1,087 IOPs | Server Array - RAID 5 - 8k stripe



It's almost ridiculous how much faster SSDs are than standard hard drives but we've mostly gotten used to this level of ridiculousness.

It's somewhat surprising that they maintain such a lead over enterprise class hardware. This is a 12 disk RAID5 array. I'll have another 12 disk array coming shortly. (12 disk fibre channel in RAID 10)


----------



## theeldest (May 15, 2012)

> TheEldest | 2x E5645 @ 2.4Ghz | 12 | 15k SAS | 8 Gb Fibre | 12 x 300GB 15k SAS RAID 10 | 12.3 | 1,579 | Server Array - RAID 10 - 64k stripe



A fair bit quicker than the RAID 5 with the smaller stripe but still not even close to a single mid-range SSD.


----------



## Albuquerque (May 15, 2012)

theeldest said:


> Test this one: LINKY
> 
> I removed the first test and changed the other two problem tests to align at 4k boundaries instead of sector boundaries. I tried this on the first test but performance was absolutely 100% different. It's not a very good test anyway.
> 
> ...



I'll knock this out tonight when I get home.  Thanks!


----------



## kaktus1907 (May 18, 2012)

kaktus1907 | Q9650 @ 4.35GHz | 1 | SSD | SATA II | 256GB Corsair Performance Pro | 152.5 MB | 18562 | Marvell 88SS9174 OS Drive

kaktus1907 | Q9650 @ 4.25GHz | 2 | 7.2k SATA | SATA II | 2x500GB WD 5001AALS-00L3B2 RAID0  | 4.32 MB | 528 | non-OS drive, RAID 0 - 128k stripe, Short Stroked 350GB

kaktus1907 | Q9650 @ 4.25GHz | 1 | 5.4-7.2k SATA | SATA II | 2TB WD 20EARS-00MVWB0 | 0.74 MB | 90 | non-OS drive


----------



## kaktus1907 (May 19, 2012)

i think my previous results are wrong.. i did select all workers individually for drives while testing and it causes additional queues therefore total queues were (4 queues per 4 workers)16 and it causes very high results expect 2MB seq tests.. I'm sorry for trouble, here are legit results..


kaktus1907 | Q9650 @ 4.35GHz | 1 | SSD | SATA II | 256GB Corsair Performance Pro | 107.60 MB | 13,772.14 | Marvell 88SS9174 OS Drive

kaktus1907 | Q9650 @ 4.25GHz | 2 | 7.2k SATA | SATA II | 2x500GB WD 5001AALS-00L3B2 RAID0 | 2.70 MB | 344.95 | non-OS drive, RAID 0 - 128k stripe, Short Stroked 350GB

kaktus1907 | Q9650 @ 4.25GHz | 1 | 5.4-7.2k SATA | SATA II | 2TB WD 20EARS-00MVWB0 | 0.63 MB | 80.86 | non-OS drive


----------



## theeldest (May 21, 2012)

kaktus1907 said:


> i think my previous results are wrong.. i did select all workers individually for drives while testing and it causes additional queues therefore total queues were (4 queues per 4 workers)16 and it causes very high results expect 2MB seq tests.. I'm sorry for trouble, here are legit results..
> 
> 
> kaktus1907 | Q9650 @ 4.35GHz | 1 | SSD | SATA II | 256GB Corsair Performance Pro | 107.60 MB | 13,772.14 | Marvell 88SS9174 OS Drive
> ...



Changed to the new values.


----------



## theeldest (May 21, 2012)

> TheEldest | 2x 6128 @ 1.9GHz | 24 | 15k SAS | 10 GbE iSCSI | 24x Seagate 73GB 15k RAID10 | 26.6 | 1,746 | Server Array - RAID 10 - 128k stripe



This test should really show why SSDs are better. I should know better but the performance difference is still amazing to me.


----------



## theeldest (May 22, 2012)

Oooh. And I got some new hardware to play with over the weekend. I'll take a bit longer to play with it but I'm hitting about 4k IOPS on the workstation test with mechanical drives.


----------



## theeldest (May 22, 2012)

> TheEldest | 2x 6128 @ 1.9GHz | 72 | 10k, 15k SAS | 10 GbE iSCSI | 24x 73GB 15k + 48x 146GB 10k RAID10 | 34.0 | 4,348 | Server Array - RAID 0 - 128k stripe



There ya go. SSDs are twice as fast as a 72 disk RAID0 array. That'll be all the server hardware I have to test for a while.


----------



## theeldest (Jul 5, 2012)

> TheEldest | i5-2500k @ 4.6Ghz | 5 | 7.2k + SSD Cache | SATA II & III | 4x 2TB Hitachi RAID10 + SSD Cache | 52.5 | 6,405 | Intel SRT Z68 SSD Caching on a RAID10 array.



I'm actually amazed this gives better performance than my single OCZ Agility 3. The Agility has much better theoretical performance than the Intel SSD I use for caching.


----------

